# Schweres Erbe vom Opa



## Nicodimis (26. Apr. 2020)

Hallo zusammen!

Wie schon gesagt, haben wir das Haus mit Teich vom Opa meiner Frau gekauft.

Mit dem Kauf ist die Herausforderung der Teich und ich entstanden.
Der Opa hat mit der Zeit alles bis auf die Goldfische und net sehr großen Seerose entfernt. Kein Filter oder ähnliches.
Was ich als unwissender so schon sagen kann, dass viel zu viele Fische und viel zu wenig Pflanzen vorhanden sind.
Fische ca. 40 zählen unmöglich.

Zum Teich:
Ein betonierter Teich mit ca. 9-10m3
3 Zonen ca. 6-10cm, 35cm, 90cm
Kein Substrat oder Matten vorhanden.

Wasserqualität habe ich soweit möglich überprüft. BioTeiga Anlaysekoffer
Alles soweit io bis auf natürlich Phosphate
Die Skala wird gesprengt.

Wie zu erwarten habe ich natürlich extrem viele Algen. Allerdings bis dato keine Fadenalgen.

Was habe ich bis dato Unternommen:
Druckteichfilter CPF180 mit UVC (weiß mittlerweile dass UV keine Lösung ist)
Laut Hersteller bei Fischbesatz bis 6000l

Teichbelüftung installiert

Mit einem Teichschlamsauger und leckerer Handarbeit sehr viel Teichschlamm und Unrat entfernt. Allerdings wohl nicht alles.
Heute schwimmen appetitliche Brocken rum.
Da ich ne Sichtweite von max. 20cm habe ist die Reinigung schwierig.

Pflanzen eingesetzt:
1 Bund __ Tausendblatt im Kiespflanzenkorb
1 Bund Pfennigkrautim Kiespflanzenkorb
1 __ Hornkraut
2 Seekane im Pflanzkorb leider mit Teich Erde
Diverse Schwimmpflanzen

Aktuell ist es garnicht leicht Teichpflanzen bei den üblichen Geschäften Vorort zum bekommen. Habe den Dehner leer gekauft. Mehr war nicht zu bekommen.

Zu meinen Fragen:
Ich habe natürlich hier im Forum gelesen. Bin leider in manchen Bereichen nicht schlauer geworden.

1. Wie bzw. In was soll ich die Pflanzen im flachen - 10 cm Bereich setzen.
Soll ich Pflanzmatten setzen und enschlämmen?
Ich wäre für alles offen

2. Ähnliche Frage für die 2. Zone. Ich würde natürlich gerne auf die Körbe verzichten.
Zudem würde ich gerne was gegen den Beton Look tun.

3. Im Tiefen nimmt ein riesiger Topf der Seerose fast den ganzen Platz ein. Soll das so sein?
Die Rose hat extrem gewuchert. Habe mittlerweile diverse Triebe die aus dem Topf ragten entfernt. Am Boden waren fast nurnoch Wurzeln.

4. Fische reduzieren bzw. Verhindern das es noch mehr Werden?
Ich habe gelesen, dass mir da __ Sonnenbarsche helfen könnten, da diese den Leich und kleine Fische fressen.

Wäre super wenn ihr mir helfen könnt.
Ich werde in der Familie schon belächelt. Stefan und sei Teichprojekt

Was kann ich noch alles tun um diesen Teich zu retten bzw.  wieder auf Spur zu bringen.


----------



## RKurzhals (26. Apr. 2020)

Hallo Stefan,
willkommen bei uns , und danke, dass Du uns einen neuen Teich vorstellst ! Du hast schon einiges angefangen, was den Teich vorwärts bringt. Die ±50 cm breite und 10 cm tiefe Stufe gefällt mir. In diese passt viel Erde, die Du mit wenig Sand abdecken kannst. Es gibt Leute, die Muttererde aus guten Gründen ablehnen, ich finde das zum Start für die Teichpflanzen ganz nützlich. Bereits nach einigen Wochen ist der Humusanteil abgebaut, und Du findest in der Zone nur noch Lehm und Wurzeln.
Meine ersten Pflanzen habe ich auch brav in Körbe gesetzt, das hat vielen nicht auf Dauer gefallen. Sie haben einen gewissen Drang zu wandern, was u. a. der Nährstoffsituation im Teich geschuldet ist.
Damit komme ich zum zweiten Teil. Was stört Dich am "Beton-look"? Bist Du mit dem Rand zufrieden, ist der Teich für Dich so in Ordnung, wenn er ein wenig grüner ist?
Ich finde den Teich ansehnlich, am Wasser lässt sich einiges verbessern.
Unterschätze die Aufgaben eines Filters nicht. Wenn ich Deine halbrunde -10 cm-Zone sehe, dann kann ich mir gut vorstellen, dass das Wasser aus dem Filter da lang laufen sollte, bevor es in den "restlichen" Teich zurückläuft.
Die Seerose am Boden ist richtig, die wächst nur, wenn sie viel Nährstoffe bekommt; und so hast Du einen Verwerter an der Stelle, wo sich der meiste Schlamm sammelt. Ein Topf/Korb hat den Vorteil, dass man sie besser einsetzen kann (nach einer Verjüngungskur). Nötig für die Seerose als solche ist er nicht, sie wächst in einigen Jahren aus jedem noch so großen Gefäß heraus. Allerdings gibt es nicht ohne Grund sehr viele Sorten, wenn Deine eine sehr wüchsige (oder gar keine Züchtung) ist, dann hast Du sehr viel Arbeit damit.
__ Sonnenbarsche bekommst Du auf offiziellen Kanälen gar nicht mehr, da sie zu einer invasiven Art erklärt wurden. Die würden Dir auch nur neuen Nachwuchs reduzieren, aber nicht verhindern (ich habe noch zwei Frauen, die Männer sind wohl nun alle den Katzenkrallen zum Opfer gefalllen - nun wird meine Flachzone zuwachsen).
Belies' Dich also erst mal in aller Ruhe bei uns, schreib' über Deine Wünsche, und dann wirst Du konkrete Vorstellungen entwickeln. Der Filter wird Dich nicht retten, und die Pflanzen als solche müssen sich etablieren, und haben auch Ansprüche. Sei nicht enttäuscht, wenn da nicht alles durchkommt.
Du bekommst (ich hoffe doch mal, auch jetzt) Pflanzen auch online. Für den Start kann ich erst mal robuste und frostharte Sorten empfehlen, wie z. B. __ Seggen; ich bin mal frech, und stelle Dir ein paar links von mir ein wie diesen, diesen und diesen.


----------



## Nicodimis (27. Apr. 2020)

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort.

Die Flachwasserzone hat ein Gefälle. Wie kann ich verhindern, das Sand und Substrat abrutscht bzw. Langsam abgetragen wird? Oder sind meine Bedenken unbegründet.

Könnte ich dann genauso mit der Zone 35cm verfahren.

Sorry dass ich so unbedarft fragen über Fragen stelle.
Meine Herausforderung ist, ein Haus zu sanieren und nebenbei den für die Familie unwichtigen Teich (Für mich spannend und wichtig) und einen Hut zu bringen.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## bernias (27. Apr. 2020)

Hallo Stefan.
Du könntest an den Rand zur tieferen Zone z.B. 5+x cm dicke "Granitsteelen" legen. Halt irgendetwas, was ein bischen schwer ist.
Am besten wäre es, wenn Du eine Kante mauern könntest. Aber dazu Wasser teilweise ablassen etc.......
Schau mal, ob Du etwas zum hinlegen findest. (Das kann man auch später noch 'richtig' befestigen.


----------



## Nicodimis (27. Apr. 2020)

Entnehme ich das dann richtig, dass diese Teichmatten für Pflanzen nicht ideal sind?
Werde im Netz als so toll angepriesen.

Die Fische tummeln sich recht gern im flachen Wasser.
Mit 5cm Höhe wäre dann bei 6-9cm tiefe Schluss.

Alternative vielleicht eingerahmte Bepflanzungzonen?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## samorai (27. Apr. 2020)

Hallo!
Du wirfst Fragen auf, für die es keine leichte Lösung gibt . 
Eine Mauer ist aufgrund des vorhandenen Gefälle, der Anbindung an den alten Beton und aus Platzgründen vielleicht nicht so ideal. 
Ufermatten schwimmen auf und werden mit unter an der Teich Folie geklebt als Befestigung. 
Geht bei dir auch nicht weil der Teich in Gebrauch ist und mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit sich ein Biofilm an dem Beton geheftet hat. Den musst du erst mechanisch entfernen für etwas Haftung.

Anderer Vorschlag zum Erfolg :

Du nimmst doch erstmal Pflanzkoerbe und befuellst sie so wie Rolf alias @RKurzhals dir das erklärt hat. Nach einem Jahr sind diese dann sehr gut durch gewurzelt und es sind dann Wurzelballen.
Im der Herbst - Winter Periode nimmst du sie aus dem Wasser und aus den Körben.
Da wo die Körbe einst gestanden haben legst du nun Maurer /Putzergase (Armierung) wie ein L rein und stellst die Pflanzen darauf.
Um die Armierung in der senkrechten hoch zu halten, kann man sie mit Angelsehne, ist weniger Auffällig zum Ufer ziehen und befestigen. 
Ist die Armierung nach einem weiteren Jahr durchwurzelt, kappst du die Sehnen einfach.

Bei den Pflanzen denke ich erstmal an Wasser __ Iris, __ Kalmus, Sumpfdotterblumen, Rohr Kolben, __ Thalia und Wasser Farn. Ergeben sich kahle Stellen in der Bepflanzung kann man Froschloeffel, __ Hechtkraut nach setzen.


----------



## Nicodimis (27. Apr. 2020)

Erstmal vielen Dank.
Habe jetzt genug Inspirationen.
Mal gucken was ich so bastel.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nicodimis (1. Mai 2020)

So mittlerweile ist dass Wasser relativ klar.
Die Sicht reicht mittlerweile fast bis zum Grund.

Bin gerade am aufräumen drum herum.
Da hätte ich noch ne Frage:
Bei einer Pflanzen vom Ufer ragen die Wurzel ins Wasser. Siehe Foto.
Kann ich dass so lassen?

Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## bernias (1. Mai 2020)

Die Pflanze (vermutlich __ Schilf?) wird Nährstoffe und Wasser aus dem Teich ziehen. Beides braucht sie zum Leben.
Verminderung der Nährstoffe nimmt den Algen das Wachstum.
Wenn die Pflanze außerhalb des Teiches also der Kapilarsperre wächst, geht ziemlich Wasser verloren.
Wenn sie wuchert: klein halten.


----------



## Nicodimis (1. Mai 2020)

Danke!

Ich werde versuchen die Pflanze umzusetzen.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## samorai (1. Mai 2020)

Nicodimis schrieb:


> Kann ich dass so lassen?



Auf jeden Fall, denn das ist das Beste. 
Die Wurzeln ziehen gleich aus dem Wasser die Nährstoffe und nicht aus dem Substrat. 
Bei der Ufermatte geht es sehr leicht in dem man einen Streifen anschweisst. Die Verschweissung ist dabei nur senkrecht, je nach Größe der Pflanze 8 bis 10 cm, oben und unten lässt man offen.


----------



## Nicodimis (1. Mai 2020)

@samorai 
Ich entnehme der Antwort, dass ich es so lassen soll.
Nur aus deine Erklärung bezüglich der Ufermatte werde ich nicht schlau. Ich habe eine Ufermatte.

Kann ich dann die ganzen anderen auch so lassen. Ansich gefällt es mir auch so.


----------



## samorai (1. Mai 2020)

Nicodimis schrieb:


> Kann ich dann die ganzen anderen auch so lassen.



Natürlich, Teich ist auch immer Ansichtssache und Kreativität in einem.
Mit der Ufermatte war nur ein Beispiel.


----------



## Nicodimis (3. Mai 2020)

Endlich mal klares Wasser. Leider kommt dabei nur noch mehr Arbeit zum Vorschein.
Aber wegen des Teichschlamms schreibe ich nicht. Werde mir nen eigene kaufen und nicht mehr leihen.

Mein Anliegen wäre die Seerose.
Im Anhang ist ein Bild vom letzten Jahr.
Sie wirkt da eher schon wie ein Busch der aus dem Wasser ragt.

Soll dass so?
Zum Ausdünnen habe ich hier mittlerweile viel gelesen. Nur ist mir nicht ganz klar wieviel ich von der Wurzel entfernen darf ohne die ganze Rose zu vernichten.

Beim ersten Versuch den Schlamm ohne Sicht zum Grund zu entfernen habe ich einen sehr dicken Trieb der aus dem Korb gewachsen ist, mit der Hand entfernt. Scheint die Rose gut verkraftet zu haben.

Da dass aktuell der einzige Rückzugsort für die Fische ist, möchte ich da allerdings Vorsicht walten lassen. 

Im übrigen mal ein großes Danke an dass Forum hier!!


----------



## Nicodimis (10. Mai 2020)

Könnte mal wieder Hilfe gebrauchen.
Bis gestern hatte ich noch sehr klares Wasser.
Mir ist gestern allerdings schon der grüne Teich Rand aufgefallen.
Und heute Katastrophe.
Ich habe die Flachwasserzone entsprechend eurer Vorschläge bepflanzt.
Kann das die Muttererde auslösen?
Phosphat liegt bei ca. 0.1mg/l


----------



## samorai (10. Mai 2020)

Nicodimis schrieb:


> Kann das die Muttererde auslösen?



Ja kann sie aber Muttererde kann noch viel mehr als düngen. 
Sie bringt Mineralien und die richtigen Bakterien mit ins Wasser.


----------



## RKurzhals (10. Mai 2020)

Hallo Stefan,
mein Teichwasser wird langsma wärmer, auch wenn die aktuelle Witterung das hinauszögert. Ich merke das zuerst daran, dass es am Rand grüner wird, und mein Filter mehr zu tun kriegt. Das regelt sich, ein bisschen Grün ist keine Katastrophe.


----------



## Nicodimis (10. Mai 2020)

Heisst dass Abwarten?
Ein bisschen grün ist gut. Ich sehe max. 20cm.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## troll20 (10. Mai 2020)

Nicodimis schrieb:


> Heisst dass Abwarten?


----------



## Nicodimis (14. Mai 2020)

So habe gewartet und oh Wunder ihr hattet recht.
Das Wasser sieht deutlich besser aus.
Könnt ihr mir sagen was ich mit dem Grün am Teichrand machen soll?
Siehe Bild

Und noch ne Frage zur Seerose.
Der Kübel steht nurnoch auf der Kante. Überall sind teils dicke Wurzeln rausgrwachsen.


----------

